# Plant ID



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Went up the canyon tonight and saw a plant growing. What is this? Some have suggested Oregon grape. I'm not convinced that it is it. Too small of a plant and leaves look different to me.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

I'd say Oregon Grape.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...ofn2N-VJdyhB9XpD9aWyQ1fQ&ust=1439612271297524

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Oregon Grape it is.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

definitely oregon graph. beribiris family. could be mahonia or repens. holly shaped leaves with spines, yellow flower with bluish to purple fruit. not particularly good to eat but not disgusting either. lots of pulp and seeds.


----------

